# Mayfair Penang



## oldtimer (Jun 23, 2010)

I am interested in purchasing or renting in Mayfair, Jalan Sultan Ahmad Shah, Penang but am worried that there are always so many apartments advertised as available . Does anyone have any views or information as to why this should be ?


----------

